# ca-certificates and filesystem encoding

## guid0

not sure if its something to worry about.

```
WARNING: ABAecom_=sub.__Am._Bankers_Assn.=_Root_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: DigiNotar_Root_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: DigiNotar_Root_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_2.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_2.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_4.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_4.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Personal_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Personal_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Server_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Server_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Entrust.net_Secure_Personal_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Entrust.net_Secure_Personal_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: GTE_CyberTrust_Root_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: GTE_CyberTrust_Root_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_CLASE1_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_CLASE1_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_CLASE3_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_CLASE3_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_CLASEA1_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_CLASEA1_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_CLASEA3_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_CLASEA3_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_Chained_CAs_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_Chained_CAs_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_Servidores_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_Servidores_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: IPS_Timestamping_root.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: IPS_Timestamping_root.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: RSA_Security_1024_v3.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: RSA_Security_1024_v3.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: StartCom_Ltd..pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: StartCom_Ltd..pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Thawte_Personal_Basic_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Thawte_Personal_Basic_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Thawte_Personal_Premium_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Thawte_Personal_Premium_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: UTN-USER_First-Network_Applications.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: UTN-USER_First-Network_Applications.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Verisign_RSA_Secure_Server_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Verisign_RSA_Secure_Server_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Verisign_Time_Stamping_Authority_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Verisign_Time_Stamping_Authority_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: Visa_International_Global_Root_2.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: Visa_International_Global_Root_2.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: beTRUSTed_Root_CA-Baltimore_Implementation.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: beTRUSTed_Root_CA-Baltimore_Implementation.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: beTRUSTed_Root_CA.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: beTRUSTed_Root_CA.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_Entrust_Implementation.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_Entrust_Implementation.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

grep: beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_RSA_Implementation.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_RSA_Implementation.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

WARNING: Skipping duplicate file cert_igca_rsa.pem

grep: deutsche-telekom-root-ca-2.pem: No such file or directory

WARNING: deutsche-telekom-root-ca-2.pem does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping

39 added, 0 removed; done.

Running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d....done.

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_CLASE3_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Personal_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/DigiNotar_Root_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Personal_Premium_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_CLASEA3_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Entrust.net_Secure_Personal_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/StartCom_Ltd..pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_2.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_Servidores_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/UTN-USER_First-Network_Applications.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Entrust.net_Global_Secure_Server_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_CLASEA1_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Visa_International_Global_Root_2.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/deutsche-telekom-root-ca-2.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/RSA_Security_1024_v3.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Personal_Basic_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/beTRUSTed_Root_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_Chained_CAs_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Verisign_Time_Stamping_Authority_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Verisign_RSA_Secure_Server_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_Entrust_Implementation.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_CLASE1_root.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/Digital_Signature_Trust_Co._Global_CA_4.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/beTRUSTed_Root_CA_-_RSA_Implementation.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/GTE_CyberTrust_Root_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/beTRUSTed_Root_CA-Baltimore_Implementation.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/ABAecom_=sub.__Am._Bankers_Assn.=_Root_CA.pem

 * Broken symlink for a certificate at /etc/ssl/certs/IPS_Timestamping_root.pem

 * You MUST remove the above broken symlinks

 * Otherwise any SSL validation that use the directory may fail!

 * To batch-remove them, run:

 * find -L /etc/ssl/certs/ -type l -exec rm {} +

 * Messages for package app-misc/ca-certificates-20110502-r1:

 * This package installs one or more file names containing characters that

 * do not match your current locale settings. The current setting for

 * filesystem encoding is 'ANSI_X3.4-1968'.

 * 

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/AC_Ra\ufffd\ufffdz_Certic\ufffd\ufffdmara_S.A..crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/EBG_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_Sa\ufffd\ufffdlay\ufffd\ufffdc\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffd.crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/NetLock_Arany_=Class_Gold=_F\ufffd\ufffdtan\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffdtv\ufffd\ufffdny.crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/T\ufffd\ufffdB\ufffd\ufffdTAK_UEKAE_K\ufffd\ufffdk_Sertifika_Hizmet_Sa\ufffd\ufffdlay\ufffd\ufffdc\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffd_-_S\ufffd\ufffdr\ufffd\ufffdm_3.crt

 * 

 * For best results, UTF-8 encoding is recommended. See the Gentoo Linux

 * Localization Guide for instructions about how to configure your locale

 * for UTF-8 encoding:

 * 

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

 * 

 * This package installs one or more file names containing characters that

 * do not match your current locale settings. The current setting for

 * filesystem encoding is 'ANSI_X3.4-1968'.

 * 

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/AC_Ra\ufffd\ufffdz_Certic\ufffd\ufffdmara_S.A..crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/EBG_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_Sa\ufffd\ufffdlay\ufffd\ufffdc\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffd.crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/NetLock_Arany_=Class_Gold=_F\ufffd\ufffdtan\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffdtv\ufffd\ufffdny.crt

 *      usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/T\ufffd\ufffdB\ufffd\ufffdTAK_UEKAE_K\ufffd\ufffdk_Sertifika_Hizmet_Sa\ufffd\ufffdlay\ufffd\ufffdc\ufffd\ufffds\ufffd\ufffd_-_S\ufffd\ufffdr\ufffd\ufffdm_3.crt

 * 

 * For best results, UTF-8 encoding is recommended. See the Gentoo Linux

 * Localization Guide for instructions about how to configure your locale

 * for UTF-8 encoding:

 * 

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

 * 

```

Could this be cause of my system not having a /etc/env.d/02locale file?

cheers,

guid0

----------

## cdstealer

shouldn't matter about the 02locale file.

```
# locale

LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Although it still fails to compile for me and I have the 02locale file.

*edit*

My locale was set to POSIX on both machines.  Setting it to en_GB.UTF-8 made no difference on the first, but worked and installed the certificates on the second.

----------

## cdstealer

fixed it! 

```
# vi /etc/locale.gen
```

I originally had 

```
en_GB UTF-8
```

changed this to 

```
en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

and then ran locale-gen. 

ca-certificates now emerges OK.

----------

## mephinet

Having an UTF-8 locale in /etc/locale.gen was not enough on my system, I had to add it to /etc/env.d/02locale too.

----------

## Tatsh

locale-gen was also not enough for me. With HostVirtual, had no /etc/env.d/02locale. Created one with:

```
LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"
```

then

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Worked then.

----------

